# Re-using old filter media?



## Emyr (21 Oct 2013)

Hi Guys, 

Just a quick question,

I'm about to get up a new tank and was wondering whether it is okay to re-use old filter media? It is all clean and dry but I'm a little concerned about possible algae or things which may be lurking in there that I cannot see. 

Keen to know people's thoughts

Thanks


----------



## sa80mark (21 Oct 2013)

Ive reused filter media for years with no issues, if its ceramic type I boil it for a few minutes no idea if this would really kill any badies but it gives me peace of mind  you could always use 50/50 water bleach mix and soak it over night then rinse and keep rinsing until the bleach smell has gone 

Hth


----------



## Yo-han (21 Oct 2013)

Algae will come to your tank anyway. The trick is to keep it dormant. So you're ok to use the old media, just give it a good clean and its like new!


----------



## dw1305 (21 Oct 2013)

Hi all, 





Emyr said:


> It is all clean and dry but I'm a little concerned about possible algae or things which may be lurking in there that I cannot see.


 There isn't anything lurking, you are fine to use it. "Sa80mark's" boil is a good idea if you want peace of mind, but you don't need to, and I'm not a big fan of bleach personally.

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster (21 Oct 2013)

I have a three gallon bucket full of eheim substrat pro and ceramic noodles that I have cleaned and use maybe once a year when I remove old media ,or portion,,and replace with clean.
Usually result's in temporary bacteria bloom depending on how much of the old media I replace.
I usually just clean the old media in hot water and collander and then store in said bucket for later .


----------



## Yo-han (21 Oct 2013)

roadmaster said:


> I have a three gallon bucket full of eheim substrat pro and ceramic noodles that I have cleaned and use maybe once a year when I remove old media ,or portion,,and replace with clean.
> Usually result's in temporary bacteria bloom depending on how much of the old media I replace.
> I usually just clean the old media in hot water and collander and then store in said bucket for later .


 

This gets away from the OP, but why do you change it as it will cause bacteria blooms every time. There is no need to clean it for at least years. A good rinse is all it needs! Only when it hasn't been used (read: bacteria died) I would clean it really well (boiling, H2O2 etc.)


----------



## roadmaster (21 Oct 2013)

Yo-han said:


> This gets away from the OP, but why do you change it as it will cause bacteria blooms every time. There is no need to clean it for at least years. A good rinse is all it needs! Only when it hasn't been used (read: bacteria died) I would clean it really well (boiling, H2O2 etc.)


 

My tank's are all soil based,and everything get's dirtier faster than in my tank's with no soil, only inert sand.
I also use the afore mentioned media as first contact with water drawn from the tank, to help catch large particulates and thereby giving mechanical media a little less to filter = cleaner longer.
Not too worried about temporary bac teria bloom for i have plenty of bacteria on substrate,wood,rock,glass,plant leaves ,filter tubing,inside wall's of canister,etc.


----------



## Emyr (21 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I'm going to give it another clean and boil it, then it should be ready to go again!


----------

